# 30x30cm cube



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Great job! That's a nice looking tank. I think you are going to find that eventually you will need ferts though. I would buy dry ferts and mix them yourself. I was intimidated by this prospect when I first started, but it's a lot easier than it first appears. I get mine from aquariumfertilizer.com. They have articles on there on dosing recommendations, links to calculators, and you can even get your mixing bottles from there. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions. 

Best of luck!


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Yeah I would definitely start dosing some ferts at some point. Also I agree with the loach guy dry ferts are probably a better route cus they're cheaper and not that diffucult to do actually. Nice tank though! Any plans for fauna? Maybe some shrimp? Or micro rasboras?


----------



## 3rdworldmon (Jul 22, 2015)

I don't know if it's just, but I don't think you are utilizing the full height/depth of the tank. Maybe a rescape with sloping up the back (more substrate in the back) to create depth and not leave so much open space?


----------



## mikeeOBS (Sep 22, 2015)

loach guy said:


> Great job! That's a nice looking tank. I think you are going to find that eventually you will need ferts though. I would buy dry ferts and mix them yourself. I was intimidated by this prospect when I first started, but it's a lot easier than it first appears. I get mine from aquariumfertilizer.com. They have articles on there on dosing recommendations, links to calculators, and you can even get your mixing bottles from there. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
> 
> Best of luck!


 I was assuming that as well, just had no idea where to look/what to dose. I will definitely check out that site, as a lot of articles i've read and threads about hc on this site have always talked about dry ferts just like you stated. thanks for the kind words and recommendation!

Bump:


Opare said:


> Yeah I would definitely start dosing some ferts at some point. Also I agree with the loach guy dry ferts are probably a better route cus they're cheaper and not that diffucult to do actually. Nice tank though! Any plans for fauna? Maybe some shrimp? Or micro rasboras?


thank you! yeah, im looking into the website he recommended and will hopefully make a purchase by this week. As for fauna, I might go with RCS. can they coexist with micro rasboras? that was definitely an option too. At first set up, my LFS had really nice Macrostomas, but I doubt an 8 gallon tank would be big enough for the pair they had.

Bump:


3rdworldmon said:


> I don't know if it's just, but I don't think you are utilizing the full height/depth of the tank. Maybe a rescape with sloping up the back (more substrate in the back) to create depth and not leave so much open space?


I'm glad you brought it up! At first, I wanted a flat layout/scape, but after looking at all the cool nanoscapes here, I am so tempted to do a rescape. Just might do it this week.. lol.


----------



## 3rdworldmon (Jul 22, 2015)

mikeeOBS said:


> I was assuming that as well, just had no idea where to look/what to dose. I will definitely check out that site, as a lot of articles i've read and threads about hc on this site have always talked about dry ferts just like you stated. thanks for the kind words and recommendation!
> 
> Bump:
> 
> ...


Yes other than the height not being utilized seems like you will have a solid tank. And I agree with the others you will definitely need to dose ferts.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

mikeeOBS said:


> As for fauna, I might go with RCS. can they coexist with micro rasboras? that was definitely an option too.


Yup most micro rasboras are considered pretty shrimp safe, I'm currently running a 10 gallon with Boraras Brigittae and CRS so you should be good if you go that route. However, I would say just pretty much go with any small-ish fish (Gotta think about their swimming space) you want and just have a quick search to see if they would absolutely destroy a shrimp colony.

EDIT: I also agree that you might wanna utilise the tanks height by using some hardscape or plants (stems) that would fill that top space cus it's a little empty. Good luck on the rescape thought, post pics when you're done!


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

Mikee: I was thinking about your tank last night, and I agree with what some are saying about taking advantage of the size of your tank. I think if you had a larger main stone in the tank, it would really tie everything together.


----------



## mikeeOBS (Sep 22, 2015)

Opare said:


> Yup most micro rasboras are considered pretty shrimp safe, I'm currently running a 10 gallon with Boraras Brigittae and CRS so you should be good if you go that route. However, I would say just pretty much go with any small-ish fish (Gotta think about their swimming space) you want and just have a quick search to see if they would absolutely destroy a shrimp colony.
> 
> EDIT: I also agree that you might wanna utilise the tanks height by using some hardscape or plants (stems) that would fill that top space cus it's a little empty. Good luck on the rescape thought, post pics when you're done!


perfect! my LFS has some micro's and rcs. Maybe amanos as well.. I've been thinking about it all night/day as well. Gonna rescape this some time this week and will update everyone with photos!

Bump:


loach guy said:


> Mikee: I was thinking about your tank last night, and I agree with what some are saying about taking advantage of the size of your tank. I think if you had a larger main stone in the tank, it would really tie everything together.


Same here lol. Have you (or anyone) ever had problems replanting HC? Never tried replanting them and i'm kind of scared knowing that they're a bit fragile. The S. repens should be fine as I have a lot to trim and replant since they have runoffs sticking out. Will definitely be rescaping this week and will update with photos. Only problem is that I only have 5lbs of Seiryu (what you see in the photos) so I was thinking a small Island layout would best utilize the small amount of stones I have, as well as the tank space.


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

> Same here lol. Have you (or anyone) ever had problems replanting HC? Never tried replanting them and i'm kind of scared knowing that they're a bit fragile. The S. repens should be fine as I have a lot to trim and replant since they have runoffs sticking out. Will definitely be rescaping this week and will update with photos. Only problem is that I only have 5lbs of Seiryu (what you see in the photos) so I was thinking a small Island layout would best utilize the small amount of stones I have, as well as the tank space.


I've never had HC, but from what I've seen on it, it's easy to tie it to a rock and let it grow out from there much like you would do with moss.

I get it about only having that much seiryu stone, but wouldn't it be worth buying more so that you are completely happy with your tank?


----------



## mikeeOBS (Sep 22, 2015)

loach guy said:


> I've never had HC, but from what I've seen on it, it's easy to tie it to a rock and let it grow out from there much like you would do with moss.
> 
> I get it about only having that much seiryu stone, but wouldn't it be worth buying more so that you are completely happy with your tank?


ah nice. i might try it. And yeah, I was thinking about it. There's a seller on ebay that sells them for 2.00/lb (14 shipping I believe) so I might pick up a couple more.


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

mikeeOBS said:


> ah nice. i might try it. And yeah, I was thinking about it. There's a seller on ebay that sells them for 2.00/lb (14 shipping I believe) so I might pick up a couple more.


I've also seen some good stuff in the for sale section of this forum.


----------



## mikeeOBS (Sep 22, 2015)

Some budget issues came up, so I can't really purchase anything new for a little bit (besides maintenance supplies and fauna), ended up with this rescape. Pretty happy with it. I wanted a lot of swimming space for any fish I add and worked with what I got. Switched up the location of the HC and S repens. I have a 15g that I'll try to save for and fully scape that one out. Will post photo updates when plants are fully grown out and carpeted.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Glad you're happy with it. These cubes are tough to scape. Looking nice so far. Happy growing.


----------



## mikeeOBS (Sep 22, 2015)

Daisy Mae said:


> Glad you're happy with it. These cubes are tough to scape. Looking nice so far. Happy growing.


thanks! They really are tough to scape lol.


----------



## loach guy (Jun 2, 2014)

mikeeOBS said:


> thanks! They really are tough to scape lol.


Great job, I like it! The rock looks much "boulder" :hihi:


----------



## mikeeOBS (Sep 22, 2015)

loach guy said:


> Great job, I like it! The rock looks much "boulder" :hihi:


HAH. +100 for that one lol. thanks! gonna save enough for a full scape for this 40g breeder I have laying around in the backyard.


----------



## ApochSaint (Oct 9, 2015)

Just a nit pick. If youre running a CO2 set up I would say you could afford to get your Light a lot closer to the water to get that PAR up without wrecking it with Algae blooms


----------



## mikeeOBS (Sep 22, 2015)

ApochSaint said:


> Just a nit pick. If youre running a CO2 set up I would say you could afford to get your Light a lot closer to the water to get that PAR up without wrecking it with Algae blooms



Sorry, forgot to mention that the second scape has the LEDS right above the water level. took out the extended legs, figured the HC and S. Repens would appreciate it. Thanks for watching out though!


----------

